# New installment!



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

New additions! Including Humidor from Cheaphumidor.com (imperfect) only imperfect i found was that the analog hygrometer was chipped on the corner other than that good deal. Thanks guys! at Cheaphumidor.com 
The latest additions to a new humidor presents::::::


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Lookin good Ryan!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Lookin good Ryan!


thanks man. i appreciate it! :smoke:


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

First of all... You have great taste. :nod: I have that same one!!! I got it from them too!:lol:

It's a great humi for sure Ryan. Congrats!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> First of all... You have great taste. :nod: I have that same one!!! I got it from them too!:lol:
> 
> It's a great humi for sure Ryan. Congrats!


Thanks!! i just hope humidity holds up thus far its been standing at 60% RH


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice on both the new humidor and the good looking sticks.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Nice on both the new humidor and the good looking sticks.


Thanks smelvis! looking for some new additions as we speak. my infused humidor is lonely with only 2 sticks =x Need to find more..


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

looking good man, me like the cohiba tubo....so pretty. lol.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Heeeey... Very very nice...

Seems like you have a nice thing going... Good for you.

That Esplendido tube looks tasty.. Can only imagine how good the cigar must be! 

-SS


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> Heeeey... Very very nice...
> 
> Seems like you have a nice thing going... Good for you.
> 
> ...


I wasnt aware they made one. I learn all the time. *S*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> *I wasnt aware they made one.* I learn all the time. *S*


Neither was I--Nice pick-ups!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Really nice humi and sticks. I was freaking out that there might of been some Java's in that mix but as I read on I see you know what you are doing, good job!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

You have the same humi I have and got it from the same place I did.  That's where the similarities end. Very nice smokes.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm having difficulty bringing the humidor rh up. It's been sitting on 60% rh. Maybe need to upgrade to beads... Puck might not be enough.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got 70% beads in the bottom and the puck sitting on the top tray.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

niqhtridaz said:


> I'm having difficulty bringing the humidor rh up. It's been sitting on 60% rh. Maybe need to upgrade to beads... Puck might not be enough.


60rh is actually pretty good. You can go with beads for a specific rh or you can add another humidification device to your humi to rise the rf to the desired level.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks man for your input


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice looking humi. I've been looking at these and have a question for you. How thick is the veneer on the top and sides? It is real wood right?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

as far as RH goes. i would suggest getting beads for 65% or 70%.. any chances it wasnt seasoned properly? i would think that puck would be enough for what you have. maybe you could try to re-season it. my first humi was similer in size and the puck always kept it around 70%.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks great, except your sticks are looking a little cramped. I'd be glad to take a few of your hands to free up space. :smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Cigolle said:


> Looks great, except your sticks are looking a little cramped. I'd be glad to take a few of your hands to free up space. :smoke:


 haha! yea. like that cohiba tubo, its too big. send that and those opus x's along and i think you'll be good....lol. j/k


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

just pickd those up. needs rest wont be smoking those anytime soon.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

presidentbryce said:


> Nice looking humi. I've been looking at these and have a question for you. How thick is the veneer on the top and sides? It is real wood right?


its seems a like half an inch or so. it is real wood. I bought it from cheaphumidors.com (it is an imperfect box) I got the RH higher now its at 65% so i'm satisfied


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice stock brother! Wow!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Nice stock brother! Wow!


thanks!!


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Got some great smokes in there!


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

nice stash :angel:


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats a crazy collection!


----------

